# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Miễn Phí Hội Thảo "Tìm Kiếm Cơ Hội Trên Internet" - Lần 8

## sang8382

​
Thời gian: 18h:00 đến 20h:00 


Ngày 26/8/2011


Địa điểm: 195 D2, Phường 25, Quận Bình Thạnh Tp.HCM


Phí tham dự: Miễn Phí 


Diễn Giả: Mr.Khoa - GĐ Marketing Cty Thương Mại Điện Tử VN



Bạn là học sinh, sinh viên hay là người đang đi làm… Bạn muốn có 1 công việc để kiếm thêm thu nhập cho gia đình mình, nhưng bạn bận rộn Việc học ở trường hay Công việc ở Công ty …Thì Kiếm Tiền trên mạng đó chính là câu trả lời thỏa đáng cho bạn.


Tại sao lại kiếm tiền trên mạng ?


Bởi vì không đòi hỏi quá nhiều thời gian và công sức và đặc biệt bạn có thể làm ở bất cứ nơi đâu chỉ cần nơi đó có 1 cái máy tính kết nối với mạng.
Đặc biệt đã có rất nhiều người đã rất rất thành công ở trên Internet và cũng có nhiều người trở thành triệu phú. Những người đó bạn cũng có thể biết đến như: 


Ewen Chia: Tác giả cuốn sách 


​
Adam Wong: Lucky Bastard


_….Và còn rất nhiều nữa…._


Đặc biệt có 1 triệu phú rất rất trẻ tên là Farrah Gray. Anh trở thành triệu phú Internet năm 14 tuổi.
Tác giả cuốn sách:



Nếu cậu bé này làm được thì chúng ta 
“Chắc chắn làm được” 


Nếu bạn đồng quan điểm với chúng tôi mời bạn đến buổi
Chia sẻ Miễn Phí :


“Tìm Kiếm Cơ Hội Trên Internet”​
Đến với hội thảo bạn nhận được:


- Biết các hình thức kiếm tiền trên mạng phổ biến hiện nay ở Việt Nam & Thế giới


- Biết cách xây dựng cửa hàng kinh doanh trên mạng không cần vốn


- Biết cách kiếm tiền từ việc chia sẻ thông tin và kiến thức


- Tạo 1 nguồn thu nhập thụ động trên Internet




Đặc biệt: Các bạn tham dự Hội Thảo được tặng 1 cuốn sách "Bí mật Google Adsense" 




Thời gian: 6 p.m – 8 p.m Ngày 26/8/2011


Địa điểm: 195 D2, Phường 25, Quận Bình Thạnh, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh


Người chia sẻ: Phan Lê Khoa - Giám Đốc Marketing CTY Thương Mại Điện Tử VIỆT NAM ( VNECOM)
Số lượng có hạn, chỉ có 30 bạn
Vậy Bạn còn chờ gì nữa ?


​




- Hội thảo "Trí Tâm Việt" hoàn toàn chịu trách nhiệm về Giá Trị của buổi Hội Thảo chúng tôi giới thiệu đến cho khách hàng.



THÔNG TIN LIÊN HỆ:


Hội Thảo Trí Tâm Việt


Hotline : 08 36011784 / 097 99 00 120/ 0973 947 264


Mail : [email protected].

----------

